# new squirrel disastering tool



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

picked it up today from Deep South in Milton. Marlin XT-17VR, 17HMR. No takers on my Sightron scope with a fine reticle so I slapped it on top and quadrupled the value lol. the fine reticle should be perfect for tree rat head shots!!


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

ive got a savage in .17 they are super fun little guns !!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Sweet. 600 yard squirrel killer.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just another reason for me to check my prescription again...I would have a problem seeing a tree rat at 600 yards with the Hubble!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome set up......overkill scope but no worries, use what ya got brother!!! Oughta destroy some!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

way overkill scope, but it was overkill for the shelf it was sitting on too lol


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice rig. I went squirrel hunting the other day.... Only saw two and I walked and walked and walked some more. I saw just as much deer as I saw squirrels.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Like a .223, a .17 is plenty big enough for deer! JK....


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Like a .223, a .17 is plenty big enough for deer! JK....


I would rather shoot a deer with a .17 in the head than I would shoot one in the bread basket with a .223.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

uh oh...found some camo paint in the garage


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks good. I just picked up a couple .17wsm the other day. They are pretty badass, the hmr is a blast for sure to. Amazing what it can do to a rabbits head.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

'merica!!


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

is that the same gun ??


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, after some ******* spray-bomb bedazzling. Sealed with satin clear so hopefully it'll last a bit


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

it looks great man you got skills with the rattle can :yes:


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

looks awesome


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Turned out purty nice brother....


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Jason said:


> Turned out purty nice brother....


Damn fine paint job, you should pick up some request off that work.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! I love that camo job. Looks like one of those dip jobs.

I bought a new squirrel disasterer this week too. It should be in tomorrow. I bought one of the Chipmunk Hunter pistols. It's one of the left handed bolt childrens rifles with a 10" barrel set in a pistol stock. I bought the package with the scope base, pistol scope, and a bipod. Should be good for cleaning out some tree rat heads.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't drop it , you might not ever find it. Lol.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Shot it today and holy cow is it accurate! My new favorite rifle. I had to make myself stop shooting since I could easily shoot up all my ammo hitting whatever little dot I wanted on the boards. We shot at 25, 50, and 100 yards. Bout 10 shots inside a dime at 50 yards, opened up to a nickel at 100. Bouncing wood chunks on the berm, just too fun. Get one!


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

You did a Damn good job rattle canning that.. a 17 will devastate a hog brain.. let alone a squirrel. I love my Marlin 17HMR.


----------

